# orion h2 15.2



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

i was thinkin bout swoopin a new 15 inch h2 from orion the 2 ohm one. my homie is tellin me there the shit, and it would match up with my amp. because i have a brand new orion 1200d so what do you guys think, or if there there is a better sub out there thats goin to perform for about 300 bucks.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

H2's are horrible. They are rediculously inefficient, extremely picky on box, and dont have much on thermal handling.

My recommendation would be an RE SX15.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 18 2005, 02:43 PM
> *H2's are horrible.  They are rediculously inefficient, extremely picky on box, and dont have much on thermal handling.
> 
> My recommendation would be an RE SX15.
> [snapback]2617985[/snapback]​*


to late i already swooped one :angry:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 18 2005, 06:06 PM
> *to late i already swooped one :angry:
> [snapback]2618070[/snapback]​*


That's what you get for posting at noon and not waiting for somebody competent.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 18 2005, 08:25 PM
> *That's what you get for posting at noon and not waiting for somebody competent.
> [snapback]2618575[/snapback]​*


you mean midnight?


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

its that bad? i mean i really, i probably goin get to a custom box and i aint goin to max it out on power


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2005, 08:32 PM
> *you mean midnight?
> [snapback]2618597[/snapback]​*


Noon, midnight, its all 12 to me :biggrin: 

Either way, he didnt give it a chance.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 18 2005, 08:36 PM
> *its that bad? i mean i really, i probably goin get to a custom box and i aint goin to max it out on power
> [snapback]2618612[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: Dont' come cryin to me when it dies or gets schooled by a sub half the price.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

well since i got this sub, what kinda box should i put it in. ported, vented or enclosed i got a big trunk which way should i face it too,


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 20 2005, 09:25 PM
> *well since i got this sub, what kinda box should i put it in. ported, vented or enclosed i got a big trunk which way should i face it too,
> [snapback]2626826[/snapback]​*


Slot port on the same baffle as the sub facing rear of trunk... 
The closer the better... 
6 - 8 inches away from the rear wall of the trunk usually provides the best results...


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 20 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Slot port on the same baffle as the sub facing rear of trunk...
> The closer the better...
> 6 - 8 inches away from the rear wall of the trunk usually provides the best results...
> [snapback]2626948[/snapback]​*


thats japanese to me dog :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 20 2005, 10:34 PM
> *thats japanese to me dog  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2626977[/snapback]​*


In that case..... ported and vented are the same thing, so pick one and go with that.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

can i get some specs , or a design tho? im probably goin to use a vented since i like the way they sound


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

lol "swooped", "dog" . this guy's a gangsta 

good luck with the H2 though... let me know how it sounds, i'm curious. i've never done an install on one.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 22 2005, 12:28 PM
> *lol "swooped", "dog" .  this guy's a gangsta
> 
> good luck with the H2 though... let me know how it sounds, i'm curious.  i've never done an install on one.
> [snapback]2632461[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

i think the H2's dont sound to bad..there is some better stuff out there..but everytime ive installed one i have been impressed..definitely want a vented enclosure...the only consistent problem ive seen with the H2's is the glue around the inside ring comes undone or melts..kinda weird


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Jan 22 2005, 07:58 PM
> *i think the H2's dont sound to bad..there is some better stuff out there..but everytime ive installed one i have been impressed..definitely want a vented enclosure...the only consistent problem ive seen with the H2's is the glue around the inside ring comes undone or melts..kinda weird
> [snapback]2633919[/snapback]​*


im glad i got warrantee then :cheesy:, you think you could get me specs for a box :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 23 2005, 01:24 AM
> *you think you guys could get me specs for a box  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2634464[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 23 2005, 04:24 AM
> *im glad i got warrantee then  :cheesy:, you think you could get me specs for a box  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2634464[/snapback]​*


The cardboard box will do, it's gonna end up back in there when you use the warranty...


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 25 2005, 06:04 PM
> *The cardboard box will do, it's gonna end up back in there when you use the warranty...
> [snapback]2642572[/snapback]​*


ha ha ha :uh: so fuckin funny.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 26 2005, 04:05 AM
> *ha ha ha :uh:  so fuckin funny.
> [snapback]2643840[/snapback]​*


It wasn't a joke...


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

the H2's just need a whole lot of power..just dont underpower them..i dont know..theres better stuff out there for the same price if not cheaper


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Jan 28 2005, 06:54 PM
> *the H2's just need a whole lot of power..just dont underpower them..i dont know..theres better stuff out there for the same price if not cheaper
> [snapback]2654911[/snapback]​*


probably but i already bought my orion 1200d and the h2.2 so i guess im stuck wit em


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 29 2005, 12:35 AM
> *probably but i already bought my orion 1200d and the h2.2 so i guess im stuck wit em
> [snapback]2655516[/snapback]​*


There will always be a moron to buy something..... sell it.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 29 2005, 07:38 AM
> *There will always be a moron to buy something.....  sell it.
> [snapback]2656394[/snapback]​*


nah i want to hear it setup for myself. why take someone elses word. if i dont like it ill sell it. but i didnt even like my 15 l7 so i got this , fuck it cost . throw it in the trash and buy another


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 29 2005, 12:28 PM
> *nah i want to hear it setup for myself. why take someone elses word. if i dont like it ill sell it. but i didnt even like my 15 l7 so i got this , fuck it cost . throw it in the trash and buy another
> [snapback]2657077[/snapback]​*


why didnt you like it  :roflmao:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayLow_@Jan 30 2005, 07:28 AM
> *why didnt you like it   :roflmao:
> [snapback]2659597[/snapback]​*


i had it in the sealed box. it wasnt doin nothing for me. :angry: i bought the ported box but u know i didnt get a chance to hook it up before i got it off :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

yea what the fuck..hook it up see if you like it!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Jan 30 2005, 01:17 PM
> *yea what the fuck..hook it up see if you like it!
> [snapback]2659931[/snapback]​*


He's way to "gangsta" for that man...


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 30 2005, 10:45 AM
> *i had it in the sealed box. it wasnt doin nothing for me. :angry: i bought the ported box but u know i didnt get a chance to hook it up before i got it off :biggrin:
> [snapback]2659838[/snapback]​*


haha its been sitting in the same spot since i got it

i need an amp


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayLow_@Jan 30 2005, 10:39 AM
> *haha its been sitting in the same spot since i got it
> 
> i need an amp
> [snapback]2659978[/snapback]​*


i got a guy that gets me orion amps for 390 shipped from orion brand new with warranty :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 30 2005, 04:20 PM
> *i got a guy that gets me orion amps for 390 shipped from orion brand new with warranty :biggrin:
> [snapback]2660578[/snapback]​*


tell the guy to stop ripping you off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 2 2005, 06:20 PM
> *tell the guy to stop ripping you off!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2676213[/snapback]​*


like that. u get better prices :0 . get me a price on a 2500d


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

ill get you a price, if you know how to tune that amp...


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 2 2005, 06:48 PM
> *ill get you a price, if you know how to tune that amp...
> [snapback]2676376[/snapback]​*


i sure dont , but i dont give a fuck. if u can get me specs on a box for that h2 15.2 ported im probably goin to be runn'n 1200 watts to it homie. i needa put that shit in the trunk. if it dont knock right then ill get that 2500d off of u


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 2 2005, 09:48 PM
> *ill get you a price, if you know how to tune that amp...
> [snapback]2676376[/snapback]​*


what's so hard about tuning it? i've got one and there's not THAT many features on it


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

the new Orion amps are tricky to tune..you could turn the gains all the way up and still get no bass if you dont have the other adjustments right...they are just one of the harder amps ive tried to tune


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 3 2005, 09:51 AM
> *the new Orion amps are tricky to tune..you could turn the gains all the way up and still get no bass if you dont have the other adjustments right...they are just one of the harder amps ive tried to tune
> [snapback]2677766[/snapback]​*


seemed pretty straightforward to me. The only thing they have really is the Q crap, just leave it off and your good to go.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

u guys know where i can get a bass knob. from my orion amp, i cant seem to find any on ebay when i looked. or anywhere else


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Feb 7 2005, 10:23 PM
> *u guys know where i can get a bass knob. from my orion amp, i cant seem to find any on ebay when i looked. or anywhere else
> [snapback]2694475[/snapback]​*


try an orion dealer.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jan 26 2005, 03:05 AM
> *ha ha ha :uh:  so fuckin funny.
> [snapback]2643840[/snapback]​*


the funny part is, it really is the truth.


----------

